# Remote Play for "all" PS4 games



## Ryupower (May 29, 2013)

https://twitter.com/yosp/status/339697948646572032


> *Shuhei Yoshida* ‏@*yosp*
> @*MrDaWe*[On remote play being mandatory for all PS4 games] Yes, it's true unless the game requires specific hardware like the camera. It will be great to play PS4 games on PS Vita.


 
Source
Rumor: Sony making Remote Play mandatory with PS4 [update: Sony confirms]
PS4 dev says that Sony mandates Vita Remote Play

so is this a good thing or bad thing


----------



## Gahars (May 29, 2013)

They're going through with this? That's actually kind of neat.

Still, I'm a bit shocked. I always thought the chance of such a thing happening was remote.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 29, 2013)

I am always happy to see ideas like this happen. How it will play out with the vita screen size remains to be seen and how that might trouble devs (though we all moaned at capcom for the dead rising fonts on standard def TVs I am willing to accept that a bit more) in terms of resources used I might want to see more data on before I engage unbridled optimism. Either way but I am seeing few reasons to be negative about this.


----------



## IBNobody (May 29, 2013)

If this is true and it works, I will buy both systems and be a Sony fanboy. Couchless hardcore gaming is a dream come true.

If it sucks (like the PS3 system / PSP) remote play, I'll pass.




FAST6191 said:


> I am always happy to see ideas like this happen. How it will play out with the vita screen size remains to be seen and how that might trouble devs (though we all moaned at capcom for the dead rising fonts on standard def TVs I am willing to accept that a bit more) in terms of resources used I might want to see more data on before I engage unbridled optimism. Either way but I am seeing few reasons to be negative about this.



Since the screen is 960 x 544, it may have horizontal compression issues. It's smaller than 720p.


----------



## T-hug (May 29, 2013)

This is great news even better if it works away from home over wifi.


----------



## Necron (May 29, 2013)

Mandatory? So you will be forced to buy a Vita?


----------



## Terenigma (May 29, 2013)

Add another point to sony's tally. They are certainly winning the next gen in my eyes already and the console isnt even out yet.


----------



## Gahars (May 29, 2013)

Necron said:


> Mandatory? So you will be forced to buy a Vita?


 

Well, that's one way to sell Vitas.

(In case you're not just joking, that means that developers have to include the functionality - not that you have to use it)


----------



## IBNobody (May 29, 2013)

Thug said:


> This is great news even better if it works away from home over wifi.


 

Maybe. You'd have one hell of a latency problem, though. The PS3 solution allowed you to do it remotely (EDIT: offsite) via wifi, but it was slooooow.


----------



## lokomelo (May 29, 2013)

Necron said:


> Mandatory? So you will be forced to buy a Vita?


no, it is mandatory for the devs to put this feature avaliable, but players can use it or not. At least that's what I understood


----------



## Walker D (May 29, 2013)

Um..   The L2 and R2 will be mapped as touch inputs then?


----------



## shakirmoledina (May 29, 2013)

it shall help the vita sales. remote was too restricted for ps3.


----------



## emigre (May 29, 2013)

Shame the Vita will have DRM for it.


----------



## Hop2089 (May 29, 2013)

A kick ass option for Vita owners, I can see myself using it all the time.


----------



## LegendAssassinF (May 29, 2013)

Doesn't this sound familiar.... oh ya the PS3 and PSP did this and no one used it. I even had to enabled through hacks for all games and still didn't bother because why own a console and not play it if you are sitting within a couple feet away from it.


----------



## Qtis (May 29, 2013)

LegendAssassinF said:


> Doesn't this sound familiar.... oh ya the PS3 and PSP did this and no one used it. I even had to enabled through hacks for all games and still didn't bother because why own a console and not play it if you are sitting within a couple feet away from it.


Then again, the tech wasn't ready. Just like MS with tablets way before the iPad or Nokia with touch screens before the iPhone. Properly integrated and it'll be used. At least I would use it


----------



## chartube12 (May 29, 2013)

interesting. Maybe they'll make it mandatory for games to support the vita resolution as well as TV ones.


----------



## IBNobody (May 29, 2013)

LegendAssassinF said:


> Doesn't this sound familiar.... oh ya the PS3 and PSP did this and no one used it. I even had to enabled through hacks for all games and still didn't bother* because why own a console and not play it if you are sitting within a couple feet away from it.*


 

Because you have to be sitting within a couple feet away from it to play it?

I never used the PS3 remote play because it sucked and wasn't supported, not because I didn't like the idea.


----------



## Sakitoshi (May 29, 2013)

that way you don't have to have a Wii U for some off-tv gaming, nice move Sony, but always a step behind Nintendo, but I'm happy, I plan to buy a PS4 at launch.


----------



## Necron (May 29, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Well, that's one way to sell Vitas.
> 
> (In case you're not just joking, that means that developers have to include the functionality - not that you have to use it)


Nope, I just really misunderstood the news. Thanks for the clarification


----------



## Rockhoundhigh (May 29, 2013)

Well this is good. Sure at this point it will just come off as a complete rip but at least with the Wii U you don't need to buy two consoles to make it happen.


----------



## Maxternal (May 29, 2013)

I doubt this is an option that developers will be "forced" to implement but rather a feature in the OS that they simply can't turn off.

They said it has a chip that's always compressing, recording and streaming video so having the OS able to redirect the controls AND video to a nearby vita (or any other nearby device for that matter) seams trivial.

Yes, if the dev doesn't think about the fact that anyone can use this, they might make the font too small to be read or something but they shouldn't have to make a whole other interface for it to be able to be passed over to the vita.

That's the way I see it, anyhow.


----------



## reprep (May 29, 2013)

I am really having a hard time trying to understand why people are complaining for a free extra feature.

If you don't want remote play, don't use it. Simple as that.

I am pretty sure there won't be a game for ps4 which you can't play because of not having a vita.


----------



## sjones900 (May 29, 2013)

This is awesome! I'm really glad since remoteplay on the ps3 wasn't really useful since only a small selection of games worked with it. I can't wait for the PS4!


----------



## Foxi4 (May 29, 2013)

LegendAssassinF said:


> Doesn't this sound familiar.... oh ya the PS3 and PSP did this and no one used it.


 
...which part of _"mandatory"_ requires further explaination?


----------



## ViRGE (May 29, 2013)

I'm surprised anyone wasn't expecting this. The PS4 has a hardware H.264 encoder; unlike the PS3, this feature is practically free.


----------



## gamefan5 (May 29, 2013)

reprep said:


> I am really having a hard time trying to understand why people are complaining for a free extra feature.
> 
> If you don't want remote play, don't use it. Simple as that.
> 
> I am pretty sure there won't be a game for ps4 which you can't play because of not having a vita.


Because gamers ALWAYS COMPLAIN ABOUT ANY SHIT! Be it positive or negative. Hell the day gamers will stop complaining, it'll be the end of the world.


----------



## Another World (May 29, 2013)

they should just scrap their controller and pack-in a vita with each ps4.

-another world


----------



## FAST6191 (May 29, 2013)

Sakitoshi said:


> that way you don't have to have a Wii U for some off-tv gaming, nice move Sony, but always a step behind Nintendo, but I'm happy, I plan to buy a PS4 at launch.



http://www.maplin.co.uk/wireless-hdmi-video-sender-kit-503801 and related stuff is not a terribly new concept.


----------



## Maxternal (May 29, 2013)

Another World said:


> they should just scrap their controller and pack-in a vita with each ps4.
> 
> -another world


 
But then they'd have to call it a PSU


----------



## Sakitoshi (May 29, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> http://www.maplin.co.uk/wireless-hdmi-video-sender-kit-503801 and related stuff is not a terribly new concept.


but with one of these you still need a screen of some sort, I was talking about a experience very similar to off-tv the Wii U already offers.
and thinking about that, they really need to make games that uses PS4+Vita a-la Wii U, was the intention they had since the beginning with all this, rip-off Nintendo and the Wii U.


----------



## Wintrale (May 30, 2013)

Another World said:


> they should just scrap their controller and pack-in a vita with each ps4.
> 
> -another world


 
I'm actually expecting a PS4 + Vita bundle when the PS4 launches. It's kind of a no brainer and I'm pretty sure they're going to have a price drop for the Vita this year too, so the price wouldn't be that much higher than a standard PS4 bundle. If they throw in a year of PS+, I think they'd sell a lot.


----------



## BillDritz (May 30, 2013)

This feature was very easily enabled on a PS3 running CFW on any game you could think of.  I found that it worked surprisingly well, but I was really only using it for stuff like 3D Dot Heroes when I was laying in bed.  Didn't really have any latency problems, either.


----------



## Bobbybangin (May 30, 2013)

Weird that the Wii U game pad is a bad idea but this is such a great idea.


----------



## Gahars (May 30, 2013)

Bobbybangin said:


> Weird that the Wii U game pad is a bad idea but this is such a great idea.


 

The Wii U threads are leaking, I see.

Comparing remote play to the Wii U tablet is like comparing the Wii U tablet to the GameCube/Game Boy functionality. There are some superficial similarities, sure, but on the whole they vary considerably.

But hey, can't let pesky facts or context get in the way, right?


----------



## Bobbybangin (May 30, 2013)

Gahars said:


> The Wii U threads are leaking, I see.
> 
> Comparing remote play to the Wii U tablet is like comparing the Wii U tablet to the GameCube/Game Boy functionality. There are some superficial similarities, sure, but on the whole they vary considerably.
> 
> But hey, can't let pesky facts or context get in the way, right?


 
I have a Wii U. I have a Ps3 and a PSP. I know how remote play works for that and I understand how this will work. There are enough similarities to compare the two. That and all the posts about how stupid or what a bad idea the game pad is gives me a valid point. Then again, I expected you would probably troll another post of mine with a critical analysis of it. The way you jock my balls here, I feel like you might have a crush on me. Funny, considering I'm not at all impressed with any of your cynical spam comments.


----------



## Qtis (May 30, 2013)

Sakitoshi said:


> but with one of these you still need a screen of some sort, I was talking about a experience very similar to off-tv the Wii U already offers.
> and thinking about that, they really need to make games that uses PS4+Vita a-la Wii U, was the intention they had since the beginning with all this, rip-off Nintendo and the Wii U.





Bobbybangin said:


> Weird that the Wii U game pad is a bad idea but this is such a great idea.


I don't see anyone saying that the WiiU off screen play is bad, but due note that the Remote Play for the PS3/PSP has been around longer than the WiiU. While the usability of the PSP/PS3 was limited, the newer hardware should be able to do the thing better..


----------



## Gahars (May 30, 2013)

Bobbybangin said:


> I have a Wii U. I have a Ps3 and a PSP. I know how remote play works for that and I understand how this will work. There are enough similarities to compare the two. That and all the posts about how stupid or what a bad idea the game pad gives me a valid point.


 
"I have a valid point. I won't say what makes it valid, or justify it in any way, but I'll just insist it's valid and that's that. You better believe it."

There's a whole plethora of differences between the two. Remote play is entirely peripheral for the user; the Wii U tablet controller is the defining feature of the console, what it's entirely built around. Remote play is simply used to play the game remotely (well, duh); the Wii U tablet can do this, yes, but its touchscreen can also be used to control the game or to provide extra information (HUD, minimaps, etc.) to the game played on the television. I'd go on about the physical differences between the handheld Vita and the Wii U's tablet, but that should be pretty self-evident.

Needless to say, there's a considerable number of differences between the two. You're trying to compare an apple to an orange-colored monster truck here - it's just not going to work no matter how much you insist otherwise.



Bobbybangin said:


> Then again, I expected you would probably troll another post of mine with a nice analysis of it. The way you jock my balls here, I feel like you might have a crush on me. Funny, considering I'm not at all impressed with any of your cynical spam comments.


 

Please, don't flatter yourself. I'm saving myself for Channing Tatum (More like Channing Bait-em, am I right, ladies?).

Seriously, though, are you so desperate for comebacks that you're turning to the, "You're just gay!" line of thinking? Really? And what, anyone who disagrees with you and shares their opinion is now just spamming?

Tsk, tsk. I think you have some growing up to do, buddy.


----------



## Bobbybangin (May 30, 2013)

Gahars said:


> "I have a valid point. I won't say what makes it valid, or justify it in any way, but I'll say just insist it's valid and that's that. You better believe it."
> 
> There's a whole plethora of differences between the two. Remote play is entirely peripheral for the user; the Wii U tablet controller is the defining feature of the console, what it's entirely built around. Remote play is simply used to play the game remotely (well, duh); the Wii U tablet can do this, yes, but its touchscreen can also be used to control the game or to provide extra information (HUD, minimaps, etc.) to the game played on the television. I'd go on about the physical differences between the handheld Vita and the Wii U's tablet, but that should be pretty self-evident.
> 
> ...



I'm grown enough and we're not buddies. I have no idea if your gay. Nor do I care what your personal preferences are. I'm just working with what you're giving me. The thing is, I don't post much on here. Yet, about 70% of my posts have been quoted and cynically criticized by you. You seem to make a point to disagree with everything I post. Whereas, I don't care about your opinions or your snide remarks. You think it's okay to disrespect people as long as you do it in a clever way or make an intelligent reference to theological works . I'm smart enough to realize that no matter what you post on the internet there is going to be somebody somewhere that disagrees with you. Here on this site that person happens to be you, constantly. I don't mind being disagreed with and have been disagreed with quite civilly on a few occasions. But I get it, that's your MO. You need to have some couth. 

My comparison makes sense. No matter how much you try to convince everyone that it doesn't with irrelevant banter just because you don't like it.


----------



## Gahars (May 30, 2013)

Bobbybangin said:


> I'm grown enough and we're not buddies.


 
Well shit, and I had a whole picnic planned out and everything. There goes my weekend.



Bobbybangin said:


> I have no idea if your gay. Nor do I care what your personal preferences are. I'm just working with what you're giving me. The thing is, I don't post much on here. Yet, about 70% of my posts have been quoted and cynically criticized by you. You seem to make a point to disagree with everything I post. Whereas, I don't care about your opinions or your snide remarks. You think it's okay to disrespect people as long as you do it in a clever way or make an intelligent reference to theological works . I'm smart enough to realize that no matter what you post on the internet there is going to be somebody somewhere that disagrees with you. Here on this site that person happens to be you, constantly. I don't mind being disagreed with and have been disagreed with quite civilly on a few occasions. But I get it, that's your MO. You need to have some couth.


 
Paranoia at its finest.

Seriously, I doubt I've quoted any more than 10 or so of your posts, and the majority of those were in responses to your responses to me (like here). I'm kind of obligated to quote you if you're addressing me directly, aren't I? I'm a bit of a slouch in the math department, but even I know that's hardly 70%.

And disrespect, please. You're the guy who whined that I insulted you by using the phrase "head in the sand" in a post. You'd probably take offense if I so much as sneezed in the wrong direction. Plus, your responses have hardly dignified anything better.

But yeah, you seem to be taking this extremely personally. I'm sorry, but I just don't spend my free time conspiring on how to disagree with you next. You'll have to find your Moriarty elsewhere.



Bobbybangin said:


> My comparison makes sense. No matter how much you try to convince everyone that it doesn't with irrelevant banter just because you don't like it.


 
I like how you respond to my point that you haven't justified your comparison in any way, shape, or form by continuing to not justify your comparison in any way, shape, or form.

Next time, just state "My comparison makes sense!" over and over again. True fact: If you repeat something enough times, the universe eventually bends over backwards to make it true.


----------



## notmeanymore (May 30, 2013)

Bobbybangin said:


> I have a Wii U. I have a Ps3 and a PSP. I know how remote play works for that and I understand how this will work. There are enough similarities to compare the two. That and all the posts about how stupid or what a bad idea the game pad is gives me a valid point. Then again, I expected you would probably troll another post of mine with a critical analysis of it. The way you jock my balls here, I feel like you might have a crush on me. Funny, considering I'm not at all impressed with any of your cynical spam comments.





Gahars said:


> There's a whole plethora of differences between the two. Remote play is entirely peripheral for the user; the Wii U tablet controller is the defining feature of the console, what it's entirely built around. Remote play is simply used to play the game remotely (well, duh); the Wii U tablet can do this, yes, but its touchscreen can also be used to control the game or to provide extra information (HUD, minimaps, etc.) to the game played on the television. I'd go on about the physical differences between the handheld Vita and the Wii U's tablet, but that should be pretty self-evident.


 
I'm not sure what good is being accomplished by the back and forth commentary, but I will say that there are three things that set the WiiU's tablet apart from Sony's Remote Play:

"Inability to standalone" The WiiU's tablet is unable to work without the console within range. The Vita can be picked up and taken anywhere and you can play your Vita games anywhere.
"Asymmetrical gameplay" One of the things that always intrigued me about the WiiU is the ability for 4 players to play together while one of them (the tablet holder) is doing something different. Simple concept that could have profound effect on the future of game design.
"Second screen's purpose" From the information given in this thread, it seems that the Vita can only be used as an alternative to your TV and your DualShock 4. The WiiU's tablet can be used in that way, and can also be used to display unique content to make gameplay easier. (Something akin to playing Phoenix Wright on a DS instead of a GBA.)


----------



## hhs (May 30, 2013)

Heh heh, girlfriend doesn't want the TV in the bedroom. I think I just got a workaround.


----------



## Maxternal (May 30, 2013)

Other than all the subtle personal attacks here, I think the point we're debating here is whether the vita will be able to be used to show a DIFFERENT image than what's on the TV screen. The ability for the ps4 to transmit the TV image to something else has been all too clear from its announcement. It's theoretically possible to have it display a separate image as well but how is the main question (assuming the actually take the effort to do it) if the GPU is already set up to render 2 different images to 2 different screens (a la wii u) it would be ideal but it's always achievable by just uploading executable code to the vita and having it render it's own images (a la gba+gc) although more work for the developer that way.


----------



## SpaceJump (May 30, 2013)

This is awesome and definitly a reason for me to buy the PS4!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 30, 2013)

If reports are correct you can also play this over any WiFi connection. Meaning I could be at a friend's house and my PS4 could be at my house and I could still stream.

And really the PS3 isn't terribly accurate for comparison because Sony has emphasized that the PS4 has hardware aimed towards cloud streaming.


----------



## Bobbybangin (May 30, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> Other than all the subtle personal attacks here, I think the point we're debating here is whether the vita will be able to be used to show a DIFFERENT image than what's on the TV screen. The ability for the ps4 to transmit the TV image to something else has been all too clear from its announcement. It's theoretically possible to have it display a separate image as well but how is the main question (assuming the actually take the effort to do it) if the GPU is already set up to render 2 different images to 2 different screens (a la wii u) it would be ideal but it's always achievable by just uploading executable code to the vita and having it render it's own images (a la gba+gc) although more work for the developer that way.



I was just making a simple observation with my statement. From the time the Wii U was announced up until I've seen posts in just about every gaming forum saying how stupid the game pad is or how it was a bad idea. Yet I noticed in contrast how the Vita remote idea is met with a generally warm reception. I wasn't calling either one a good or bad idea. Regardless, I was met with flaming and details on how they differ even though nobody has yet to try it on a PS4 outside of developers. Ironically, the differences don't seem to matter when comparing the fact that remote play was done on the PS3/PSP first. Although, if you want to get technical it was done on the Dreamcast VMU first even though that's a terrible comparison. It seems that my biggest mistake was not crowning Sony champion for this idea or outright saying I agree with it. That seems to be the biggest reason I get flamed on this site, by saying something too pro-Nintendo or anti-Sony...not in so many words, but you get my point.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 30, 2013)

The game pad is a stupid idea because it's a shoehorned big screen that is basically mandatory for every game. It's a lot like motion controls on the Wii, sometimes it's perfect but a lot of the time it's just a really useless gimmick that you HAVE to use. Yeah, people say "Devs don't HAVE to use the game pad!" but considering it's the primary controller for the Wii U, yeah you basically do.

The Vita on the other hand is an accessory, and the remote play does certainly have advantages over gamepad play. Such as streaming over WiFi so you can play your PS4 games on a Vita at a completely different location from your PS4. It's certainly not a mandatory gameplay aspect.

The Vita and the gamepad are like apples and oranges.


----------



## Devin (May 30, 2013)

Pretty awesome. I did some remote streaming on my CFW PS3 with the Vita and was impressed. But I definitely picked the "private network" option so the speed would be somewhat decent. I was able to play Ni No Kuni, and some emulators while laying in bed. Which was pretty awesome.


----------



## Bobbybangin (May 30, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> The game pad is a stupid idea because it's a shoehorned big screen that is basically mandatory for every game.



I don't have to use it for NSMBWU. If there are any more games like Other M or Donkey Kong Country returns it will probably be the same. But thank you for disagreeing without insulting or dissecting my post with a psychological analysis of it. Not that I had you pegged for that type in the first place. I should also mention that I think this is a cool idea too. If you got it, might as well use it. I like the game pad too. I didn't use remote play on the PS3 too much because I didn't find it too useful. Then again, I never really found my PSP all that useful. But I'm sure Sony will ultimately make this more useful especially in light of the Wii U game pad. Depending on Sony's drm stance with the PS4 I might own one and take advantage of it. Hard to tell with the way Sony's president made light of the drm issue via his twitter post.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 30, 2013)

Bobbybangin said:


> I don't have to use it for NSMBWU. If there are any more games like Other M or Donkey Kong Country returns it will probably be the same. But thank you for disagreeing without insulting or dissecting my post with a psychological analysis of it. Not that I had you pegged for that type in the first place. I should also mention that I think this is a cool idea too. If you got it, might as well use it. I like the game pad too. I didn't use remote play on the PS3 too much because I didn't find it too useful. Then again, I never really found my PSP all that useful. But I'm sure Sony will ultimately make this more useful especially in light of the Wii U game pad. Depending on Sony's drm stance with the PS4 I might own one and take advantage of it. Hard to tell with the way Sony's president made light of the drm issue via his twitter post.


 

Both Donkey Kong Country Returns and Other M were hurt by motion controls. Other M especially had a god awful control scheme because the Wiimote was just awful as a general controller.

I wouldn't count on Sony making a lot in terms Vita + PS3/4 stuff, if anything it'll probably be very exclusive to some first parties and just be some bonus stuff. Like I'm thinking a lot of the cross connectivity you see now with the Vita + PS3.


----------



## LegendAssassinF (May 30, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> ...which part of _"mandatory"_ requires further explaination?


 

I didn't say it was optional I just find it dumb that they are still pushing this. Next thing you know they might come out with Wonderbook 2.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 30, 2013)

LegendAssassinF said:


> I didn't say it was optional I just find it dumb that they are still pushing this. Next thing you know they might come out with Wonderbook 2.


 

I'd hardly call supporting the Vita for a completely bonus function is "pushing" it on you. It's not like remote play is a crucial part of the system, this is just a great feature for Vita owners.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 30, 2013)

LegendAssassinF said:


> I didn't say it was optional I just find it dumb that they are still pushing this. Next thing you know they might come out with Wonderbook 2.


 
...what's wrong with Wonderbook 1? It's a kids game.

I don't see any issues at all in playing PS4 games on a PSVita or other compatible devices, even less when I can take my PS4 games with me and use the magical powers of the internets to stream over large distances.


----------



## LegendAssassinF (May 30, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> ...what's wrong with Wonderbook 1? It's a kids game.
> 
> I don't see any issues at all in playing PS4 games on a PSVita or other compatible devices, even less when I can take my PS4 games with me and use the magical powers of the internets to stream over large distances.


 

I guess you never saw when they first showed it off... spoiler but just to let you know it didn't work on stage when they showed it. It is also unlikely that PS4 games will stream perfectly over the internet on the Vita to begin with it is likely to just be local.



Guild McCommunist said:


> I'd hardly call supporting the Vita for a completely bonus function is "pushing" it on you. It's not like remote play is a crucial part of the system, this is just a great feature for Vita owners.


 

Pushing it in terms of still supporting when no one used it last generation and even less will use it now.


----------



## mightymuffy (May 30, 2013)

Wintrale said:


> I'm actually expecting a PS4 + Vita bundle when the PS4 launches. It's kind of a no brainer and I'm pretty sure they're going to have a price drop for the Vita this year too, so the price wouldn't be that much higher than a standard PS4 bundle. If they throw in a year of PS+, I think they'd sell a lot.


Still not bought a Vita yet (I begrudge paying those fukkin scandalous memory card prices to be honest!) so if they do decide on a PS4 & Vita bundle I'll be one happy bunny! Great news if you ask me! Sure they've copied the Wii U tablet to a certain extent, but who cares....


----------



## Foxi4 (May 30, 2013)

LegendAssassinF said:


> I guess you never saw when they first showed it off... spoiler but just to let you know it didn't work on stage when they showed it. It is also unlikely that PS4 games will stream perfectly over the internet on the Vita to begin with it is likely to just be local.


 
I saw the presentation back in february - it was a prototype at that stage, what did you expect? As far as I know, you_ can_ stream over the internet.




LegendAssassinF said:


> Pushing it in terms of still supporting when no one used it last generation and even less will use it now.


Oh? I guess hackers introduced it in CFW for kicks then. And it wasn't used primarily because it was only supported by a handful of games - now all the games will have this functionality due to dedicated hardware that does it without wasting a lot of the resources of the console itself.


----------



## LegendAssassinF (May 30, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I saw the presentation back in february - it was a prototype at that stage, what did you expect? As far as I know, you_ can_ stream over the internet.


 

So you are making assumptions about a feature that is likely to be the same way it was last generation. Also, you don't show off a prototype that was part of your major presentation when you know it doesn't work well. Yes, please show off something that parents are likely to buy and then make sure it doesn't work for 10-15 minutes on stage in front of live audience and streaming for millions of people sounds like a great business tactic.

Hackers do things just because they can? I'm pretty sure yes they did it just for kicks because it can be enabled on all games to begin with even games that clearly don't support it.


----------



## jumpman1229 (May 30, 2013)

This is great news! I can't wait to get some Ghosts or LBP3 on with my Vita!


----------



## Foxi4 (May 30, 2013)

LegendAssassinF said:


> So you are making assumptions about a feature that is likely to be the same way it was last generation. Also, you don't show off a prototype that was part of your major presentation when you know it doesn't work well. Yes, please show off something that parents are likely to buy and then make sure it doesn't work for 10-15 minutes on stage in front of live audience and streaming for millions of people sounds like a great business tactic.
> 
> Hackers do things just because they can? I'm pretty sure yes they did it just for kicks because it can be enabled on all games to begin with even games that clearly don't support it.


 
Okay. 

Please carry on amusing everybody else with the hate train. The presentation showed games in their beta stages and hardware that was still being polished - E3 is just around the corner, then we'll see what they have in store for us.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 30, 2013)

I read that the PS4 would support streaming over WiFi (including not having the Vita/PS4 on the same WiFi) somewhere, I just CBA to find it currently.


----------



## notmeanymore (May 30, 2013)

On another note: When is Sony going to announce Remote Play support for PlayStation Certified androids? I may not be interested in a Vita, but they could definitely sell me a phone.


----------



## Devin (May 30, 2013)

LegendAssassinF said:


> Hackers do things just because they can? I'm pretty sure yes they did it just for kicks because it can be enabled on all games to begin with even games that clearly don't support it.


 


LegendAssassinF said:


> Pushing it in terms of still supporting when no one used it last generation and even less will use it now.


 

I am now no one, since I enjoyed that feature on my PS3 as mentioned before. Don't generalize a group not using something just because you don't. (Although if even less users use it than no one, then I think we may have an issue.) And to chime in again, not every game works. Even on CFW. Support gets tacked on from update to update *because* people use it. And to finish this off I'll echo what a bunch of people have said in this thread.

Don't like a non mandatory feature? Don't use it. Sweet, and to the point. Don't take my post personally, but yeah. Generalized information irks me in a way.


----------



## jumpman1229 (May 30, 2013)

TehSkull said:


> On another note: When is Sony going to announce Remote Play support for PlayStation Certified androids? I may not be interested in a Vita, but they could definitely sell me a phone.


 
They're PlayStation certified phones weren't such a big hit. Sure they created a lot of buzz in the Android community and gaming community, but to everyday regular consumers, they weren't that popular


----------



## Foxi4 (May 30, 2013)

TehSkull said:


> On another note: When is Sony going to announce Remote Play support for PlayStation Certified androids? I may not be interested in a Vita, but they could definitely sell me a phone.


 
As far as I remember, they already have - on their presentation back in february.

*EDIT:* Nevermind, I re-watched that fragment and they only mention PlayStation 4-related apps on smart devices. Now that I think about it though, it's sort of understandable why they wouldn't want this on smartphones - very little devices have the necessary input methods _(buttons, analog sticks etc)_ to incorporate Remote Play fluently, plus this feature alone might push the PSVita sales.


----------



## terminal_illness (May 30, 2013)

Gahars said:


> They're going through with this? That's actually kind of neat.
> 
> Still, I'm a bit shocked. I always thought the chance of such a thing happening was remote.


 

lmao. Do you just hang out in the USN section and wait for new threads so you can make corny puns before anyone else? haha no offence meant. some of them make me chuckle.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 30, 2013)

If it works well, then awesome. But there was lag even in the PS4 presentation so I'm not going to get too excited just yet.


----------



## luigiman1928 (May 31, 2013)

Good move on Sony's part. I for one like to complain about not every PS3 game being on the Vita, so this is a nice fix for them next gen.


----------

